# THE HUNT FOR DECEMBER TROPHY TROUT CONTINUES at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
December 3, 2018*

*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





Captain Chris Martin, owner of BFL, and veteran guide, Captain Cooper Hartmann, joined forces to search for their personal-best trout on Sunday. While no 30 inch trout were fooled today, their efforts didn't go unnoticed as scores of 20 inch class trout were duped by silver mullet color corky fat boys and glow corky devils. The best action was near high noon over sand, mud and scattered grass on a building north wind.






Water clarity was perfect with stained water with the majority of their trout hitting in the lower water column. Water temp was near 60 degrees with clear sunny skies. Active baitfish, including mullet, was the key target for locating fish.






​
If you were to ask Captain Chris what his favorite fishing month is, you would always get the same answer, along with his contagious smile, "December is my favorite month, for sure." He would continue the conversation by saying, "I've had the blessing of releasing ten trout in one day, all of which were between 25-28 inches, while using my favorite corky lures during December."

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Nov 29th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Good few days with calm conditions and pleasant temperatures made for some relaxation and trout catching on Vudu Shrimp and Texas Tackle Factory soft plastics. The bite is steady, and they donâ€™t care what they eat, so come get you some at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina in Seadrift, TX 1-888-677-4868.






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Great times were made Wednesday and Thursday with these guys. Lots of stories were told, and plenty of fish were put in the box. It was one of those trips where I feel like there will also be a lot of stories told when they home! Good times!






​
*FRIDAY - Nov 30th*
*Capt. Chris Martin* - Went grocery shopping today with Capt. Buzz Dillon. Todayâ€™s grocery store was made up of drains over mud and grass, where the tides came up along with the temperature. It was foggy early in the day, but south winds later in the morning gradually built to 15-18mph. Glow colored Corky devils worked well, along with Reaction Strike plum/chartreuse plastic tails rigged on a 1/8oz. jig-head while being dredged across the bay floor. I may not have achieved a personal-best fish today, but I certainly had a great day of fishing with a fellow fishing guide.






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Three at a time today for a solid hour. Burning arms and a broken net, but fun! These monsters provided some great fun today, and everyone got in on the act!






​
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - Well, the day started off being a bit foggy with lots of smaller fish, but Jerry and Gary finally picked up some good fish. These guys had a great time with lots of fish to take home. Looks like they will be back next year!






​
*SATURDAY - Dec 1st*
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Got to guide some good men on Friday and Saturday with good results! The trout we found were â€œthickâ€ fish (lots of meat to â€˜em)! We got into some reds also that were perfect for both a tremendous fight, as well as a spectacular meal!






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_The Lodge has an all-around great staff! - *Kris R. 12/3/18*

Capt. Steve Boldt was amazing! He got stuck with the three annoying girls of the group and stayed so patient and kind. He put us on lots of fish, and most importantly the big Redfish I was hoping for! Thank you, Capt. Steve, for putting up with us and baiting/casting every single line - you are incredible! THAT STEAK! I died...SOOO GOOOOOOOD! Also, that triple meat sandwich on the jalapeno bread that we had on the boat....YUUMMMM! I was blown away by how nice, clean, and well-kept this property is! - *Alison M. 12/3/18*

Capt. Steve Boldt works very hard for the customer and makes it fun for everyone. He is a pro! Continue to do what you have been doing - it obviously works very well! - *Freak R. 12/2/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny. High 69F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 63F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny along with a few clouds. High 63F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in* 
Overcast. High 71F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 90 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Thunderstorms likely. High 71F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate northeasterly flow will become strong in the evening and overnight Monday tonight. Offshore flow and seas will begin to subside Tuesday afternoon as surface high-pressure system approaches the region. Onshore flow returns Wednesday into Wednesday night. Onshore winds will increase to a moderate to strong flow by Friday. Chances for showers and thunderstorms will develop late in the week, with scattered to numerous showers and storms possible Friday into Friday night. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 63.0 degrees
Seadrift 63.5 degrees
Matagorda Bay 61.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 2*

pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------

